# Sports in Dubai - too hot in the summer?



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Having started to look more seriously at the option of relocating, I'm starting to think about sports and activities to keep myself amused when not working. I'm a keen sailor, (albeit not hugely experienced) and the thought of living so close to the sea really appeals - but is it likely to be just too hot for many months of the year for this and other outdoor sports? I really ought to get myself fitter again and start to run/ride a bike, but again I'm concerned I'll just fry..

Do we westerners acclimatise as the weather warms up? I've only ever spent a couple of weeks at a time somewhere in the 30s or low 40s and found it quite warm compared to the UK!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Most don't and just complain. Me I still woke up early and went paddle boarding in the bath water (sea) and still walked around, played some basketball etc. Yea you sweat but just stay hydrated and enjoy!! I personally love the heat tho and anything under 25 feels cold to me.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> ....Yea you sweat but just stay hydrated and enjoy!! I personally love the heat tho and anything under 25 feels cold to me.


Pretty much this - and never thought I would say it!

Running / cycling really does get a good sweat going and was only possible during the evenings or early mornings for me.

Or you could learn to ski


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think I'd make use of the indoor ski centre once in a while.. Did wonder whether to bring my ski gear with me or not..


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

It costs nothing more to take the supplied kit at Ski Dubai, but I prefer my own gear.

Plus if you're going to go on a ski holiday to Europe or Beirut you'll have it with you.

Put another way, you'll get more use out of it here than in the UK!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Confiture said:


> It costs nothing more to take the supplied kit at Ski Dubai, but I prefer my own gear.
> 
> Plus if you're going to go on a ski holiday to Europe or Beirut you'll have it with you.
> 
> Put another way, you'll get more use out of it here than in the UK!


Agreed.

Do you need it here to go and enjoy 2 hours at ski dubai ? No.
Is it any good to you collecting dust back at home ? Not really.
Would you rather go back home to collect your gear if you decide to go skiing from here or just go from here ?

You do the math 


And as far as the heat is concerned, it does get really hot, you do get used to it to some degree, and as long as you stay hydrated and are reasonable (ie not decide to start sport again after 5 years of getting fat by running 2 hours without drinking in the sun on august 15th and then go play squash for 3 hours), there is no more issue than any other hot country. You just get organized a little differently.


.
..
...

On a totally unrelated subject, my office is just next to the airport, and the jets from the airshow flying over and over are driving me crazy :frusty:


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'd probably want to go to France with some friends skiing if I can, so as you said, makes sense to take the kit with me. I'm assuming that most stuff I don't have with me would be in storage anyway - no point in maintaining a property here that will never be used. 

Glad to hear a degree of acclimatisation happens. Working in the south of France and Italy over the summers for the last few years I've found it quite warm when it gets to the mid/high 30s, but 42 I think in Cairo had me running, (well, walking in a determined manner) towards shade..


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Two sailing clubs: Dubai Offshore Sailing Club and Jebel Ali Sailing Club (actually located in Dubai Marina). DOSC is larger of the two. Both have clubhouses and decent facilities.

Sailing in the Gulf is great for six months of the year and doable for another 2-3 months if you go early in the morning.

Despite the reputation for booze and brunch, Dubai also has a large athletic scene between all the sailing, rowing, dragonboating, tennis and football clubs, and triathalons are popular. The weather is perfect for outdoor sports for half the year, and in the other half you adjust to the hotter weather by training very early in the morning or late at night.*

*There's still a six week period in the middle of the summer when it's simply too hot, night or day, to be active.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Fletch1969 said:


> ...but 42 I think in Cairo had me running, (well, walking in a determined manner) towards shade..


42 in Cairo is very different than 42 in Dubai as Cairo is a lot drier.

I hardly ever sweated there even in the middle of the Summer on the golf course, most of the moisture simply evaporated - whereas it is VERY humid in the Gulf. Walking out of the AC areas into open air in Summer will literally feel like walking thru a heat wall.

One good thing about Egypt is the weather...


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Humidity, good point. Cairo was very warm, but it was a dry heat. Hope the air on works well over there..


----------



## Wander (May 3, 2012)

Anyone know of a racquetball court there? I assume squash is somewhat popular...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Wander said:


> Anyone know of a racquetball court there? I assume squash is somewhat popular...


I would like to know this as well....


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Wander said:


> Anyone know of a racquetball court there? I assume squash is somewhat popular...


Living overseas for over 16 years in many countries, I have never seen a racquetball court outside of US.

Thus the reason I learned to play squash, and now prefer it more since it is much tougher physically and skill wise.

Give it a try...


----------



## Wander (May 3, 2012)

I have played both. I think the physicality/skill depends on the level you play at.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

There is tons to do! Just have to want to do it and keep hydrated! You can use the parks like Barsha to bike and when its really hot set it up on a stand inside and cycle in the AC. Lol. I know there are raq. courts inside I had a link, try DUET or a google search. Join a gym in the hot months and take classes if you can to maintain interaction like you were outdoors- also, if you want to stay fit and slim watch your salt intake! Its in everything even some water so beware of the bloat  GL!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Wander said:


> ...depends on the level you play at.


:tape2:


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

i think there are certain days in summertime that is not too hot and humid. youll just have to check every now and then the temperature before going out. but im sure youll enjoy the outdoors especially youll be in the water so i think it wont be a problem .


----------



## sanny123 (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone know of any indoor tennis courts is Dubai?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

I notice duplays are doing loads of indoor leagues/tournaments this summer at the trade centre Dubai Sports World - DUPLAYS.com prob worth a look


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a sports drink to help with hydration before and/or after playing sports?

I play football outside one evening a week and find that water just isn't cutting it to get me re-hydrated...

I've been told to try Pocari Sweat, but I can't bring myself to drink a drink with 'sweat' in its name...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

jarvo said:


> I've been told to try Pocari Sweat, but I can't bring myself to drink a drink with 'sweat' in its name...


Just do it. 

I always have some after I go mountain biking. It's awesome.


----------



## matteo86 (Jun 18, 2012)

jarvo said:


> Can anyone recommend a sports drink to help with hydration before and/or after playing sports?
> 
> I play football outside one evening a week and find that water just isn't cutting it to get me re-hydrated...
> 
> I've been told to try Pocari Sweat, but I can't bring myself to drink a drink with 'sweat' in its name...


You should go ahead and drink it. Sourced straight from the sweat glands of the ancient Pocari people of the empty quarter, their centuries of life in the desert has made them so adapted to their climate that even their sweat rehydrates them! It wasn't until a few decades ago that an old British explorer met these people and found the secrets of their sweat, which now benefits the dehydrated peoples of the 21st century!


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to Sports World at the Dubai Trade Center today. Its not too bad. They have three basketball courts, 2-3 small soccer fields, 1 large soccer field and even a beach soccer field. You have to reserve the field you want in one hour long blocks and I think they are 200 or 250 AED per hour. If anyone ever wants to do American Football or basketball PM me and we can split rental cost.
And they dont close untill 2AM!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

jarvo said:


> I've been told to try Pocari Sweat, but I can't bring myself to drink a drink with 'sweat' in its name...


Pocari Sweat is fab! Dont be a mard ass and get it drunk! You won't regret it


----------



## DeanT (Apr 15, 2012)

Bulls_96 said:


> I went to Sports World at the Dubai Trade Center today. Its not too bad. They have three basketball courts, 2-3 small soccer fields, 1 large soccer field and even a beach soccer field. You have to reserve the field you want in one hour long blocks and I think they are 200 or 250 AED per hour. If anyone ever wants to do American Football or basketball PM me and we can split rental cost.
> And they dont close untill 2AM!


and there's modhesh world next door so if you've got a little 'un then you can bring the mrs and palm them off in there for an hour too


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

I went and played basketball yesterday at sports world.
I didn't reserve a court or anything. I guess Friday is so busy that they don't really care. Games start at around 3 every Friday from what I hear.


----------



## callofduty (Jul 28, 2012)

Bulls_96 said:


> I went to Sports World at the Dubai Trade Center today. Its not too bad. They have three basketball courts, 2-3 small soccer fields, 1 large soccer field and even a beach soccer field. You have to reserve the field you want in one hour long blocks and I think they are 200 or 250 AED per hour. If anyone ever wants to do American Football or basketball PM me and we can split rental cost.
> And they dont close untill 2AM!



Oh cool, that sounds very reasonable. Are the soccer fields large enough for 5 v. 5? That's actually pretty cheap. I'm assuming it's packed, or can you just drop in and start playing?


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't see too many people playing soccer on Friday. They have maybe 4 small fields and one large field. Just drop in and see what happenes.
But their number is 043064000.


----------

